# صناعة الشحم



## مالك محسن مختار (12 يناير 2011)

ارجو من لديه معرفة بكيفية ازالة المطه من الشحم بلاضافه المحافظه عليه فى صورة قالب فوزلينى وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

